# V12 Engine



## DickInOhio (May 11, 2014)

Finished my V12 last week. 1" bore x 1.25" stroke, CDI Ignition, 6" Flywheel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMAIzoOPZEg.


----------



## AdvenJack (May 27, 2018)

A Grand Slam!!!!!


----------



## michael-au (May 27, 2018)

That’s a great looking engine, well done


----------



## e.picler (May 27, 2018)

Congratulations Dick!
Very nice engine and great craftsman work.
It sounds very nice too.

Edi


----------



## ShopShoe (May 28, 2018)

Dick,
That's something to be proud of. Congratulations.

--ShopShoe


----------



## editor123 (Jun 1, 2018)

Congratulations, Randy was working on a V-12 version of his Open Six when he died unexpectedly a few years ago. Nice job. Centerfold material.
Mike Rehmus


----------



## mungalhead (Jun 2, 2018)

Wow Fantastic job, very well done


----------



## juradampf (Jun 3, 2018)

Great job, congratulations!


----------



## natalefr (Jun 3, 2018)

WOW


----------



## harborfreight8x12 (Jun 3, 2018)

I like to watch "A Craftsman's Legacy" on public television.  One of the questions the sponser asks his guest is "do you consider yourself a craftsman or an artist?".  Looking at your acheivement, I consider you both.
Kudos.


----------



## powermotion1 (Jun 3, 2018)

I love this V-12 engine.  Very well thought out and great looking. I will have to listen to it run.


----------



## vederstein (Jun 3, 2018)

Very nice. Congrats.

In the video, I liked how the cat ran away when it got too loud.

...Ved.


----------



## motori49 (Jun 3, 2018)

magnifique travaille !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bohrwerk (Jun 3, 2018)

Very well done !


----------



## Letsflyj3 (Jun 4, 2018)

Very well done, where did you get the plans, I would love to build one.


----------



## mungalhead (Aug 16, 2018)

Wonderful piece of work, excellent craftmanship.


----------



## rodue (Aug 16, 2018)

What can I say, beautiful engine work.


----------



## Bohrwerk (Aug 18, 2018)

Well done ! A real great Work ! Or in my language: Eine großartige Arbeit eines wahren Könners !


----------



## bobden72 (Aug 18, 2018)

DickInOhio said:


> Finished my V12 last week. 1" bore x 1.25" stroke, CDI Ignition, 6" Flywheel .
> 
> View attachment 99930
> 
> ...



Nice piece of workman ship,  well done.


----------



## JtH (Aug 19, 2018)

Lovely work Sir!


----------



## jacobball2000 (Mar 10, 2019)

Question! What good is it to build an engine if you don't put it to use?


----------



## michael-au (Mar 10, 2019)

Satisfaction and enjoyment of knowing you made it your self


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 10, 2019)

For many builders it's about building it, not having one. Getting out in the shop and making something instead of wasting my life in front of the TV set is why i'm into it. Guy's tell me I have too much time on my hands. I tell them that there is 24 hours in my day just like their's. Most of the people who say that waste a lot more hours watching TV than I spend in the shop. They choose to spend 150+ dollars a month on cable TV. I would rather spend that 150 bucks on material and cutters.


----------



## joerom (Mar 10, 2019)

Actually, you are putting it to good use everytime you start it...…..


----------



## bob shutt (Mar 11, 2019)

Satisfaction and enjoyment of knowing you made it your self


Amen

Nothing like the sound as when they start


----------



## supawill (Mar 19, 2019)

Hello I want to know how your ignition system works. I am building a straight 4 engine and the only thing I cannot future out how to do is the distributer and ignition system. Would be great if someone could teach me how to build or buy an ignition system.

Thanks


----------



## Grebs (Mar 19, 2019)

Wow looks really nice!  What part of Ohio are you from? I'm in the akron/canton area


----------



## bluejets (Mar 19, 2019)

supawill said:


> Hello I want to know how your ignition system works. I am building a straight 4 engine and the only thing I cannot future out how to do is the distributer and ignition system. Would be great if someone could teach me how to build or buy an ignition system.
> 
> Thanks


Currently doing a write up on just that.


----------



## IceFyre13th (Mar 20, 2019)

How is the crank lubricated........cant get my head around how it didn't just seize up with an open crank case and what looks like no way to lubricate all the bearings.


----------



## dethrow55 (Mar 20, 2019)

beautifully built! time well invested. thanks for the pics,


----------



## bluejets (Mar 20, 2019)

IceFyre13th said:


> How is the crank lubricated........cant get my head around how it didn't just seize up with an open crank case and what looks like no way to lubricate all the bearings.



I imagine a quick oil up before each run would be more than sufficient.

Great job.....


----------



## Rudy (Mar 27, 2019)

Congratulation and thanks for sharing. You realy earned that cup of tea now.
Rudy


----------



## jacobball2000 (Mar 28, 2019)

If I build something I plan on putting it to use. I worked on Electronics talk about getting the satisfaction from what you build. But I still won't build it unless I plan on putting it to use. All the engineers and inventors  didn't build what they built unless they plan on putting it to use. Steam engine, gas engine, radio's etc.... All put to use. point made.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 28, 2019)

What's your definition of "use"? I had 50 people standing in front of my table at the Detroit Autorama. All looking at the tiny V8 engine thinking it was a static display. I know that because most of them told me they had never seen a motor that size run. When I fired it up 90% of those people were smiling, elbowing each other in the ribs, and high 5ing each other. Most told me how happy they were that I brought it there and that it made their day. There is no more "satisfaction from what you build" than making a large group of people smile. That's my idea of "put to use". Just saying.


----------



## Cogsy (Mar 28, 2019)

The definition of 'use' is a fairly broad one. Last year I used a 3D printer, some cheap servos and an Arduino to construct a robotic arm whose only real 'use' was to introduce one of my daughters to the ideas of problem solving and coding. I still consider it time and effort well spent. And it made me smile and kept the brain matter ticking away at the same time.

I doubt I'd ever consider putting one of my engines to any real work, especially something with many hundreds of hours of build time into it. I can't see the point of powering say an RC car with a scratch built V4 or V8 (which cost a lot in terms of time and money) when a $100 commercial nitro engine will last longer and develop more power. The V-engine will sound nicer and be undoubtedly more 'cool', but won't do the actual job as well and will probably be destroyed quickly. If the 'cool' factor is the driving design choice, then it's back to just as cool running on a bench-top but with the benefit of being able to see it better.


----------



## joerom (Mar 29, 2019)

I can't imagine anything being put to better use than doing what makes you happy...………….


----------

